# 1999 Audi A6 , the car has no power ? I need help please. error code P1545



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi guys i have an 1999 Audi A6 2.8L , the car has been in storage for a year so the battery was completelly dead, i charged the battery overnight and when it took me a little while to start the car and it did but it had a really hard idle , i really needed to rev the engine up in order for it not to stall out, i have a check engine light on right now with a code " P1545 " is anyone familiar with this code and what it could be ? The car is driving but it really has no power, feels like its barrelly moving. I changed the oil with filter, air filter , fuel filter and still the same problem, then i disconnected the battery for 30 min to reset the ECU and still the same check engine light with car barrely pulling. I tried googling the problem seems a lot of people have this same error code but no one really has an answer how the fixed it? Please help me out i really need to fix this car so i can start going to work and school. I have parts that i could pull from my wrecked 01 passat for now it has the same 2.8L engine but the car has been rear ended so im waiting on school money to fix it, so for now i can pull whatever i need from it.


----------

